# Tivo with streaming devices and Sling



## crazydog (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a TiVo Roamio, which I really like. I am considering cutting the cord with cable; I am looking into an Amazon Fire TV or Roku TV. I plan to keep my netflix, but I am debating between Hulu and Sling TV. I like that Sling TV has the ESPN add on, but does Sling TV work with TiVo?

Any insight or advise on how to cut the cable cord is appreciated. I feel overwhelmed with the options.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Sling does not work with TiVo and it is unlikely it will be added as a TiVo streaming video service. TiVo has Netflix, Amazon and Hulu from your list above.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

There is currently no Sling app for TiVo, but there obviously is one for Roku and Amazon Fire. If you really want ESPN, then you will probably need Sling, unless you have a close friend or relative that has cable and is willing to share their WatchESPN login with you. Hulu's big advantage is that it gets current shows on most of the broadcast networks within a few days after they first air, but if you have a TiVo to record OTA content, then Hulu isn't as necessary.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

The Hulu app is available for the Tivo, but it charges money to watch shows that are available online or on the individual network apps for free.
Do a free trial and see how many shows look like they're available on the website, but aren't available through the app! 

A while back I was annoyed that both my FireTV stick and Google Nexus player were each missing different apps that were available for the other one. I sat down and made a chart. Roku had way more of the apps I wanted than either of the others. (WatchESPN & FoxSports with someone else's login, all the main networks except CBS are free, History Channel has a few popular shows for free, but you have to login to get all the content, Smithsonian Channel, USTVNow, PBS, FilmonTV).

I found SlingTV to be slow and glitchy on the FireTV stick. Haven't tried it on the Roku stick. I'd recommend the full size version of these devices because they have more memory and faster processors. I usually get slingTV for college football season and cancel it afterwards. It's more reliable than the ESPN app. IMO it suffers from the same problem cable does. I'm paying for a bunch of filler channels that I don't watch.

On the shadier side, you can install the Kodi app from the google store on the Nexus and then install unofficial plugins which stream huge bootleg collections of movies & TV shows. In my experience, the live channel streaming leaves a lot to be desired though. It can also be "side loaded" on the Fire devices, but isn't as simple as selecting it from the store. Some of my favorite plugins have been shut down and I've had to find new ones. Some things you click go to dead links. It can feel like a hassle. 

My dream device would be my Roamio OTA with all the Roku apps available for it (they're both Linux based). It's annoying having to switch inputs and fumble with multiple remotes.


----------



## Gmangolfer (Jan 5, 2018)

bradleys said:


> Sling does not work with TiVo and it is unlikely it will be added as a TiVo streaming video service. TiVo has Netflix, Amazon and Hulu from your list above.


Since I use OTA antenna though Tivio I get fuzzy feeds from sling. Do I need a splitter for the OTA COAX TO by PASS TIVIO?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your Tivo and Sling TV service can't possibly affect each other. So your Tivo connections are irrelevant. Getting a better wifi or hardwired ethernet connection to your streaming device should improve your picture, assuming your internet provider's speed is fast enough for Sling. Probably needs to be at least 5 Mbps for HD. My guess is that a poor wifi signal is the culprit, which there are several ways to improve.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Gmangolfer said:


> I get fuzzy feeds from sling.




mdavej said:


> My guess is that a poor wifi signal is the culprit,


I concur.​


----------



## Gmangolfer (Jan 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> I concur.​


Thanks for the tips. I hard wired Roku to WiFi and fixed the problem. Not a Tivio problem as you both suggested. I just couldn't get my head around this problem without your insights.


----------



## Edwil55 (Jan 24, 2016)

Is there a particular reason that it won't be added? I have Sling with Tivo OTA and switch back and forth, but agree would be better if I didn't have too. My TV actually has Sling as an installed app so don't even use the Roku for it. So far buffering has not been bad at all. eve nwatched the college championship game on Sling, only one time was there any buffering issues



bradleys said:


> Sling does not work with TiVo and it is unlikely it will be added as a TiVo streaming video service. TiVo has Netflix, Amazon and Hulu from your list above.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That’s the million dollar question. TiVo could be the ultimate cord cutter box if they added some OTT apps. Nobody except TiVo knows or understands why they haven’t. In the mean time I’m getting a Stream+ which can do OTA DVR plus all OTT apps like TiVo should be doing.


----------

